# Dinner tonight



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I found a turkey breast in the freezer and my wife asked for a marinated steak with it. My mom dropped off some stuffed cabbage and I grilled an onion for a veggie. 



 

 




 

 






The turkey was injected with the injection posted at www.wolferub.com The staek was marinated in a recipe from a local steakhouse near me.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 29, 2007)

wow that looks amazing


----------



## Finney (Apr 29, 2007)

Can your mom bring me some of those?   

Everything looked great.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 30, 2007)

All my favorites. Oh yea, every thing is my favorite. Funny how chow can make a day.   What? No gravy?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 30, 2007)

Now that's a meal! Looks great Nick!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks GREAT Nick!  Glad to see you learned something at SOTB!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 30, 2007)

looks great..did you you put anything on the onion

?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 30, 2007)

Man what a spread Nick call me next time>>.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice job Nick...eating good on LI


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 30, 2007)

nice spread!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice job Mr. Nick! Looks great


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 30, 2007)

I can never get grill marks like that.  Nice  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks great..did you you put anything on the onion
> 
> ?



Just a drizzle of basalmic vinegar.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":7zr9c6s6]looks great..did you you put anything on the onion
> 
> ?



Just a drizzle of basalmic vinegar.[/quote:7zr9c6s6]
 [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## john a (May 1, 2007)

Way to go Nick, I would be hard pressed to decide where to start.


----------

